# Addicted to energy drinks



## Willa (Nov 8, 2007)

Lately, I'm having some difficulties to wake up in the morning, I usualy wake up at 5h45 am so I can have 1 hour for myself before going at work. 

Also, my bf visits me 1 or 2 nights per week so when he comes I wanna stay up later so I can have more time with him. I started drinking energy drinks once or twice per week. Since I dont drink coffee, its really working, I can stay up late! 

The thing is, I had one last night (he was home) and I bought one this morning too. On the can, it says that you can drink 1 or 2 per day... but I'm worried its not good for me.

Did somebody here ever had bad effects because they drank too much energy drinks?

The brand I'm having today is REALLY making me hype. I could jump anywhere... The red and the blue one. I had 2-3 times in my life, taken ''speed'' pills, and I can compare myself to when I took these pills... so that's why I think these drinks aren't good for me. 

http://www.beaverbuzz.com/buzzenergy.asp


----------



## Janice (Nov 8, 2007)

I drink a Red Bull every morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm pretty sure I'm addicted to caffeine or something, because I feel all fuzzy in the morning until I have coffee or a Red Bull. I don't really like to drink Coffee (enjoy the taste, but don't like coffee breath or teeth stains) so I usually opt for energy drinks. I am very concious of not drinking energy drinks at night though, because they will wire you out for hours. I'll opt for a regular cup of joe at night for a pick me up after dinner (occasionally) though.


----------



## little teaser (Nov 8, 2007)

i have too much energy so  i never tried energy drinks, im addicted to caffeine, i drink lots of soda and starbucks lol


----------



## mena22787 (Nov 8, 2007)

i've heard these energy drinks are really really not good for you.  

http://archives.cnn.com/2001/HEALTH/...rgy.drinks.02/

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...toryId=6720000

i had amp once and it made me feel really nervous/anxious, which was not a pleasant experience.  but i also don't drink coffee and i rarely drink soda.  and even if the copious amounts of caffeine in them didn't bother me, the high sugar content sure does...i don't want cavities so i avoid soda and other drinks w/ lots of sugar as much as possible


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2007)

they make me nervous and anxious too.. 

I drank 3 on a road trip once , I had some serious chest and stomach pains afterwards.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 9, 2007)

i drink them quite a lot, but i dont think they are very good, they are almost pure chemicals anyway!!
coco xx


----------



## Willa (Nov 9, 2007)

I heard somewhere that I guy died of a heart attack because he had 10 in a day!

I would NEVER ever drink that much in a day, even in a week... my friend was telling me yesterday that she had one red bull one day and she had heart palpitation for minutes. 

But... sometimes when i'm too tired I think its not that bad to drink one. I don't drink coffee so I don't think I'm exagarating. Or I'm just in a denying phase hahahah


----------

